# Problème affichage fenêtre de visualisation Mail



## mimiloute4 (28 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous OS x Mavericks et depuis la dernière mise à jour 10.9.2 (il y a 2 jours), lorsque je clique sur un mail reçu dans Notifications, il s'affiche dans une fenêtre de visualisation plutôt que dans la fenêtre principale de Mail (avec dans mon cas un affichage en 3 colonnes)

Je cherche depuis des heures une solution à ce problème, vérifie tous les réglages d'affichage mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour arranger ça svp ?

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2014)

c'est normal !
c'est comme ca avec cette maj
il y a une news macg qui l'explique

et qui explique comment contourner
là
Mail : des fenêtres partout avec 10.9.2


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2014)

La solution sans rien installer est donc, pour l'instant, de ne pas accéder à un mail via les notifications  mais de passer comme avant, par l'application Mail.
C'est beau le progrès


----------



## mimiloute4 (1 Mars 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est normal !
> c'est comme ca avec cette maj
> il y a une news macg qui l'explique
> 
> ...


Merci pascalformac pour la piste !

Je viens d'avoir Apple au tel:
1/ Ils n'étaient pas au courant du problèem (wtf?)
2/ Je lui ai transmis le lien que vous m'avez indiqué et m'a fourni un lien de téléchargement pour Herald (que je ne connaissais pas)
3/ Comme le dit Sly54, il n'y a pour le moment pas d'autre moyen de contourner ça à par en désactivant les notifications... vive le progrès ! 

Merci pour votre aide en tout cas !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2014)

c'est peut etre un bug ou ...une évolution"

ps herald était aussi dans le lien bleu  " preferences herald"  dans la news


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2014)

mimiloute4 a dit:


> 3/ Comme le dit Sly54, il n'y a pour le moment pas d'autre moyen de contourner ça à par en désactivant les notifications vive le progrès !


Pas nécessairement désactiver. Mais ne pas cliquer sur la notification pour lire le mail, sélectionner simplement l'application Mail et lire les messages.


----------

